
Machiavelli misunderstood - rrggrr
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/16/books/review/be-like-the-fox-machiavelli-biography-erica-benner.html
======
rrggrr
A timely NYT retort to a recent HN discussion on this topic:
[http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/12/18/no-nonsense-
machiave...](http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/12/18/no-nonsense-machiavelli-
the-prince/)

